# Chamomile tea for bum rash



## wantababybump

I know I have read it on here before as well have had some ladies recommend it to me but can you tell me how I go about doing it again? :shrug: TIA


----------



## Rachel_C

Make up a cup of normal camomile tea and leave it to cool a bit. Then dunk a liner in it and squeeze it out so that it's just damp. Lay it in the nappy like that and put on baby. Leave until the next nappy change. Simples! It works a treat for my LO.

I use disposable liners for this as fleece doesn't hold onto liquid as well but I have tried with fleece and it's better than nothing. If you don't have disposable liners, you could try a cloth wipe or two in the nappy! Silk nappy liners work really well with this method too. 

You can also use the tea as a wipe solution, either just as it is or you can add a squirt of an oil like vegetable or olive oil and a squeeze of baby wash. You'll probably need new solution every day - sniff before use as it does go a bit musty after a day or so. 

If wet liners aren't practical e.g. when going out, I have made my own camomile infused dry ones. I just did as above then hung them up to dry. They work nearly as well as the wet ones. I wouldn't make them up too many days in advance though, just in case they go off. I make about a week's worth and that seems fine. You used to be able to buy them ready made but I don't think you can anymore.


----------



## wantababybump

I just got this now. Poor Madison had the flu and now we all have colds! Can never win lol Thanks so much! I will try that with her!! We have disposable liners at the moment so will try that!!


----------



## Elphaba

I make it the same as Rachel and use it as a wipes solution. Must try the soaking the liner thing though. I add a small amount of vegetable oil (olive or almond) - maybe 1/2 to 1tsp of oil to a 100ml spray bottle.


----------

